# A Compilation of Useful Spell Lists



## Leugren (Sep 17, 2015)

Copy of Leugren's "A Compilation of Useful Spell Lists" from the WotC 5e Player Help forum. Will pretty it up later. I'm also going to leave out the ones that WotC included in the official spell list compilation pdf.

*VERBAL-ONLY SPELLS*
The following spells can all be cast while restrained (it has been pointed out that, by RAW, the restrained condition does not prevent you from casting spells with somatic components, though the DM could easily rule that there are cases when you do not have a free hand; also, these spells can all be cast while holding a weapon in one hand and a shield in the other, irrespective of your class):
[sblock=verbal-only spells]---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
---------------------------------------------------
Thaumaturgy [Transmutation] (V) (Cleric)
Vicious Mockery [Enchantment] (V) (Bard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Command [Enchantment] (V) (Cleric, Paladin)
Compelled Duel [Enchantment] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Dissonant Whispers [Enchantment] (V) (Bard)
Ensnaring Strike [Conjuration] (V; Concentration) (Ranger)
Faerie Fire [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Bard, Druid)
Hail of Thorns [Conjuration] (V) (Ranger)
Healing Word [Evocation] (V) (Bard, Cleric, Druid)
Hunter's Mark [Divination] (V; Concentration) (Ranger)
Searing Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Thunderous Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Wrathful Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 2 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Blindness/Deafness [Necromancy] (V) (Bard, Cleric, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Blur [Illusion] (V; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Branding Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Knock [Transmutation] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Misty Step [Conjuration] (V) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Prayer of Healing [Evocation] (V) (Cleric)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 3 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Aura of Vitality [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Blinding Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Crusader's Mantle [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Mass Healing Word [Evocation] (V) (Cleric)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 4 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Aura of Life [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Aura of Purity [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Dimension Door [Conjuration] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Guardian of Faith [Conjuration] (V) (Cleric)
Staggering Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 5 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Banishing Smite [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Circle of Power [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Contact Other Plane [Divination] (V; Ritual) (Warlock, Wizard)
Destructive Wave [Evocation] (V) (Paladin)
Geas [Enchantment] (V) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Paladin, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 6 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Otto's Irresistible Dance [Enchantment] (V; Concentration) (Bard, Wizard)
Word of Recall [Conjuration] (V) (Cleric)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 7 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Divine Word [Evocation] (V) (Cleric)
Teleport [Conjuration] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 8 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Glibness [Transmutation] (V) (Bard, Warlock)
Power Word Stun [Enchantment] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 9 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Power Word Kill [Enchantment] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Time Stop [Transmutation] (V) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Wish [Conjuration] (V) (Sorcerer, Wizard)[/sblock]
*NON-VERBAL SPELLS*
The following spells can all be cast while silenced or stealthed:
[sblock=non-verbal spells]---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
---------------------------------------------------
Friends [Enchantment] (S,M; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Minor Illusion [Illusion] (S,M) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
True Strike [Divination] (S; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Illusory Script [Illusion] (S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (Bard, Warlock, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 2 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Beast Sense [Divination] (S; Concentration, Ritual) (Druid, Ranger)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 3 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Counterspell [Abjuration] (S) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Hypnotic Pattern [Illusion] (S,M; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 5 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Mislead [Illusion] (S; Concentration) (Bard, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 8 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Demiplane [Conjuration] (S) (Warlock, Wizard)[/sblock]
*NON-SOMATIC SPELLS*
The following spells do not require somatic components (these spells get around the need to have a free hand, with the caveat that certain foci require a free hand if the spell has material components):
[sblock=non-somatic spells]---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
--------------------------------------------------- 
Light [Evocation] (V,M) (Bard, Cleric, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Thaumaturgy [Transmutation] (V) (Cleric)
Vicious Mockery [Enchantment] (V) (Bard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Command [Enchantment] (V) (Cleric, Paladin)
Compelled Duel [Enchantment] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Dissonant Whispers [Enchantment] (V) (Bard)
Ensnaring Strike [Conjuration] (V; Concentration) (Ranger)
Faerie Fire [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Bard, Druid)
Feather Fall [Transmutation] (V,M) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Hail of Thorns [Conjuration] (V) (Ranger)
Healing Word [Evocation] (V) (Bard, Cleric, Druid)
Hunter's Mark [Divination] (V; Concentration) (Ranger)
Searing Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Thunderous Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Wrathful Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 2 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Blindness/Deafness [Necromancy] (V) (Bard, Cleric, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Blur [Illusion] (V; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Branding Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Darkness [Evocation] (V,M; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Knock [Transmutation] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Misty Step [Conjuration] (V) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Prayer of Healing [Evocation] (V) (Cleric)
Suggestion [Enchantment] (V,M; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 3 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Aura of Vitality [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Blinding Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Crusader's Mantle [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Mass Healing Word [Evocation] (V) (Cleric)
Tongues [Divination] (V,M) (Bard, Cleric, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 4 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Aura of Life [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Aura of Purity [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Dimension Door [Conjuration] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Guardian of Faith [Conjuration] (V) (Cleric)
Staggering Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 5 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Banishing Smite [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Circle of Power [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Contact Other Plane [Divination] (V; Ritual) (Warlock, Wizard)
Destructive Wave [Evocation] (V) (Paladin)
Geas [Enchantment] (V) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Paladin, Wizard)
Teleportation Circle [Conjuration] (V,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 6 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Mass Suggestion [Enchantment] (V,M) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Otto's Irresistible Dance [Enchantment] (V; Concentration) (Bard, Wizard)
Word of Recall [Conjuration] (V) (Cleric)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 7 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Divine Word [Evocation] (V) (Cleric)
Teleport [Conjuration] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 8 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Glibness [Transmutation] (V) (Bard, Warlock)
Power Word Stun [Enchantment] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 9 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Power Word Kill [Enchantment] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Time Stop [Transmutation] (V) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Wish [Conjuration] (V) (Sorcerer, Wizard)[/sblock]
*NON-MATERIAL SPELLS*
The following spells do not require material components, which means that you can still use them even if you have had all of your stuff taken away from you:
[sblock=non-material spells]---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
--------------------------------------------------- 
Acid Splash [Conjuration] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Blade Ward [Abjuration] (V,S) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Chill Touch [Necromancy] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Druidcraft [Transmutation] (V,S) (Druid)
Eldritch Blast [Evocation] (V,S) (Warlock)
Fire Bolt [Evocation] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Guidance [Divination] (V,S; Concentration) (Cleric, Druid)
Mage Hand [Conjuration] (V,S) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Poison Spray [Conjuration] (V,S) (Druid, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Prestidigitation [Transmutation] (V,S) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Produce Flame [Conjuration] (V,S) (Druid)
Ray of Frost [Evocation] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Sacred Flame [Evocation] (V,S) (Cleric)
Shocking Grasp [Evocation] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Spare the Dying [Necromancy] (V,S) (Cleric)
Thaumaturgy [Transmutation] (V) (Cleric)
True Strike [Divination] (S; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Vicious Mockery [Enchantment] (V) (Bard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Arms of Hadar [Conjuration] (V,S) (Warlock)
Burning Hands [Evocation] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Charm Person [Enchantment] (V,S) (Bard, Druid, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Command [Enchantment] (V) (Cleric, Paladin)
Compelled Duel [Enchantment] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Cure Wounds [Evocation] (V,S) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Paladin, Ranger)
Detect Evil and Good [Divination] (V,S) (Cleric, Paladin)
Detect Magic [Divination] (V,S; Concentration, Ritual) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Paladin, Ranger, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Disguise Self [Illusion] (V,S) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Dissonant Whispers [Enchantment] (V) (Bard)
Divine Favor [Evocation] (V,S; Concentration) (Paladin)
Ensnaring Strike [Conjuration] (V; Concentration) (Ranger)
Entangle [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid)
Expeditious Retreat [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Faerie Fire [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Bard, Druid)
Fog Cloud [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid, Ranger, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Guiding Bolt [Evocation] (V,S) (Cleric)
Hail of Thorns [Conjuration] (V) (Ranger)
Healing Word [Evocation] (V) (Bard, Cleric, Druid)
Hellish Rebuke [Evocation] (V,S) (Warlock)
Heroism [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Paladin)
Hunter's Mark [Divination] (V; Concentration) (Ranger)
Inflict Wounds [Necromancy] (V,S) (Cleric)
Magic Missile [Evocation] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Purify Food and Drink [Transmutation] (V,S; Ritual) (Cleric, Druid, Paladin)
Ray of Sickness [Necromancy] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Searing Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Shield [Abjuration] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Speak with Animals [Divination] (V,S; Ritual) (Bard, Druid, Ranger)
Thunderous Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Thunderwave [Evocation] (V,S) (Bard, Druid, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Wrathful Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)

---------------------------------------------------
Level 2 Spells:
---------------------------------------------------
Alter Self [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Beast Sense [Divination] (S; Concentration, Ritual) (Druid, Ranger)
Blindness/Deafness [Necromancy] (V) (Bard, Cleric, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Blur [Illusion] (V; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Branding Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Calm Emotions [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Cleric)
Crown of Madness [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Enthrall [Enchantment] (V,S) (Bard, Warlock)
Find Steed [Conjuration] (V,S) (Paladin)
Find Traps [Divination] (V,S) (Cleric, Druid, Ranger)
Knock [Transmutation] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Lesser Restoration [Abjuration] (V,S) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Paladin, Ranger)
Magic Weapon [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (Paladin, Wizard)
Mirror Image [Illusion] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Misty Step [Conjuration] (V) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Prayer of Healing [Evocation] (V) (Cleric)
Protection from Poison [Abjuration] (V,S) (Cleric, Druid, Paladin, Ranger)
Ray of Enfeeblement [Necromancy] (V,S; Concentration) (Warlock, Wizard)
Scorching Ray [Evocation] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Silence [Illusion] (V,S; Concentration, Ritual) (Bard, Cleric, Ranger)
Spiritual Weapon [Evocation] (V,S) (Cleric)
Zone of Truth [Enchantment] (V,S) (Bard, Cleric, Paladin)

---------------------------------------------------
Level 3 Spells:
---------------------------------------------------
Aura of Vitality [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Beacon of Hope [Abjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Cleric)
Bestow Curse [Necromancy] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Cleric, Wizard)
Blinding Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Blink [Transmutation] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Call Lightning [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid, Sorcerer)
Conjure Animals [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid, Ranger)
Counterspell [Abjuration] (S) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Create Food and Water [Conjuration] (V,S) (Cleric, Paladin)
Crusader's Mantle [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Daylight [Evocation] (V,S) (Cleric, Druid, Paladin, Ranger, Sorcerer)
Dispel Magic [Abjuration] (V,S) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Paladin, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Elemental Weapon [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (Paladin)
Lightning Arrow [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (Ranger)
Mass Healing Word [Evocation] (V) (Cleric)
Meld Into Stone [Transmutation] (V,S; Ritual) (Cleric, Druid)
Phantom Steed [Illusion] (V,S; Ritual) (Wizard)
Plant Growth [Transmutation] (V,S) (Bard, Druid, Ranger)
Protection from Energy [Abjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Cleric, Druid, Ranger, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Remove Curse [Abjuration] (V,S) (Cleric, Paladin, Warlock, Wizard)
Speak with Plants [Transmutation] (V,S) (Bard, Druid, Ranger)
Vampiric Touch [Necromancy] (V,S; Concentration) (Warlock, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
Level 4 Spells:
---------------------------------------------------
Aura of Life [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Aura of Purity [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Blight [Necromancy] (V,S) (Druid, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Compulsion [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard)
Conjure Minor Elementals [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid, Wizard)
Death Ward [Abjuration] (V,S) (Cleric, Paladin)
Dimension Door [Conjuration] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Dominate Beast [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid, Sorcerer)
Fabricate [Transmutation] (V,S) (Wizard)
Giant Insect [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid)
Grasping Vine [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid, Ranger)
Greater Invisibility [Illusion] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Guardian of Faith [Conjuration] (V) (Cleric)
Phantasmal Killer [Illusion] (V,S; Concentration) (Wizard)
Staggering Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)

---------------------------------------------------
Level 5 Spells:
---------------------------------------------------
Animate Objects [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Antilife Shell [Abjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid)
Banishing Smite [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Circle of Power [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Commune with Nature [Divination] (V,S; Ritual) (Druid, Ranger)
Contact Other Plane [Divination] (V; Ritual) (Warlock, Wizard)
Contagion [Necromancy] (V,S) (Cleric, Druid)
Destructive Wave [Evocation] (V) (Paladin)
Dominate Person [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Geas [Enchantment] (V) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Paladin, Wizard)
Mass Cure Wounds [Conjuration] (V,S) (Bard, Cleric, Druid)
Mislead [Illusion] (S; Concentration) (Bard, Wizard)
Modify Memory [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Wizard)
Seeming [Illusion] (V,S) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Telekinesis [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Tree Stride [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid, Ranger)

---------------------------------------------------
Level 6 Spells:
---------------------------------------------------
Arcane Gate [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Blade Barrier [Evocation] (V,S; Concentration) (Cleric)
Conjure Fey [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid, Warlock)
Eyebite [Necromancy] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Harm [Necromancy] (V,S) (Cleric)
Heal [Evocation] (V,S) (Cleric, Druid)
Otto's Irresistible Dance [Enchantment] (V; Concentration) (Bard, Wizard)
Planar Ally [Conjuration] (V,S) (Cleric)
Transport via Plants [Conjuration] (V,S) (Druid)
Word of Recall [Conjuration] (V) (Cleric)

---------------------------------------------------
Level 7 Spells:
---------------------------------------------------
Conjure Celestial [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Cleric)
Divine Word [Evocation] (V) (Cleric)
Etherealness [Transmutation] (V,S) (Bard, Cleric, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Finger of Death [Necromancy] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Fire Storm [Evocation] (V,S) (Cleric, Druid, Sorcerer)
Mirage Arcane [Illusion] (V,S) (Bard, Druid, Wizard)
Prismatic Spray [Evocation] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Teleport [Conjuration] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
Level 8 Spells:
---------------------------------------------------
Animal Shapes [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid)
Cloudkill [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Demiplane [Conjuration] (S) (Warlock, Wizard)
Dominate Monster [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Glibness [Transmutation] (V) (Bard, Warlock)
Incendiary Cloud [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Maze [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Wizard)
Mind Blank [Abjuration] (V,S) (Bard, Wizard)
Power Word Stun [Enchantment] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Tsunami [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid)

---------------------------------------------------
Level 9 Spells:
---------------------------------------------------
Mass Heal [Conjuration] (V,S) (Cleric)
Meteor Swarm [Evocation] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Power Word Heal [Evocation] (V,S) (Bard)
Power Word Kill [Enchantment] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Prismatic Wall [Abjuration] (V,S) (Wizard)
Storm of Vengeance [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid)
Time Stop [Transmutation] (V) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Weird [Illusion] (V,S; Concentration) (Wizard)
Wish [Conjuration] (V) (Sorcerer, Wizard)[/sblock]
*EXPENSIVE MATERIAL SPELLS*
The following spells all require expensive materials with named prices, which means that you cannot use a component pouch or focus in place of the material component:
[sblock=expensive material spells]---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Chromatic Orb [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Find Familiar [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (Wizard)
Identify [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (Bard, Wizard)
Illusory Script [Illusion] (S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (Bard, Warlock, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 2 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Arcane Lock [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Wizard)
Augury [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (Cleric)
Continual Flame [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric, Wizard)
Hallow [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric)
Magic Mouth [Illusion] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Wizard)
Warding Bond [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 3 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Clairvoyance [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Glyph of Warding [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Wizard)
Magic Circle [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric, Paladin, Warlock, Wizard)
Nondetection [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Ranger, Wizard)
Revivify [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric, Paladin)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 4 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Divination [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (Cleric)
Leomund's Secret Chest [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Wizard)
Stoneskin [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (Druid, Ranger, Sorcerer, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 5 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Awaken [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Druid)
Greater Restoration [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Druid)
Legend Lore [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Wizard)
Planar Binding [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Wizard)
Raise Dead [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Paladin)
Reincarnate [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Druid)
Scrying [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Warlock, Wizard)
Teleportation Circle [Conjuration] (V,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 6 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Circle of Death [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Contingency [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Wizard)
Create Undead [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric, Warlock, Wizard)
Drawmij's Instant Summons [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (Wizard)
Find the Path [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Druid)
Forbiddance [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (Cleric)
Guards and Wards [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Wizard)
Heroes' Feast [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric, Druid)
Magic Jar [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Wizard)
Programmed Illusion [Illusion] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Wizard)
True Seeing [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 7 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Forcecage [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Warlock, Wizard)
Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Wizard)
Mordenkainen's Sword [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (Wizard)
Plane Shift [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric, Druid, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Project Image [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (Bard, Wizard)
Resurrection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric)
Sequester [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Wizard)
Simulacrum [Illusion] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Wizard)
Symbol [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 8 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Clone [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Wizard)
Holy Aura [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (Cleric)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 9 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Astral Projection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric, Warlock, Wizard)
Gate [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (Cleric, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Imprisonment [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Warlock, Wizard)
Shapechange [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (Druid, Wizard)
True Resurrection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric, Druid)[/sblock]


----------



## Leugren (Sep 17, 2015)

*SPELLS UNIQUE TO A PARTICULAR CLASS*
The following spells are all unique to the specified class. Note that some wizard spells are available to characters of other classes (e.g. Eldritch Knights, Arcane Tricksters, Pact of the Tome Warlocks).  
[sblock=spells unique to a particular class]---------------------------------------------------
*Bard Class:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
Vicious Mockery

*Level 1 Spells:*
Dissonant Whispers

*Level 4 Spells:*
Compulsion

*Level 9 Spells:*
Power Word Heal

---------------------------------------------------
*Cleric Class:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
Sacred Flame
Spare the Dying
Thaumaturgy

*Level 1 Spells:*
Guiding Bolt
Inflict Wounds
Sanctuary

*Level 2 Spells:*
Augury [ritual]
Hallow
Prayer of Healing
Spiritual Weapon
Warding Bond

*Level 3 Spells:*
Beacon of Hope
Mass Healing Word
Spirit Guardians

*Level 4 Spells:*
Divination [ritual]
Guardian of Faith

*Level 5 Spells:*
Commune [ritual]
Flame Strike

*Level 6 Spells:*
Blade Barrier
Forbiddance [ritual]
Harm
Planar Ally
Word of Recall

*Level 7 Spells:*
Conjure Celestial
Divine Word

*Level 8 Spells:*
Holy Aura

*Level 9 Spells:*
Mass Heal

---------------------------------------------------
*Druid Class:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
Druidcraft
Produce Flame
Shillelagh
Thorn Whip

*Level 1 Spells:*
Entangle

*Level 2 Spells:*
Flame Blade
Moonbeam

*Level 4 Spells:*
Giant Insect

*Level 5 Spells:*
Antilife Shell
Reincarnate

*Level 6 Spells:*
Transport via Plants
Wall of Thorns
Wind Walk

*Level 8 Spells:*
Animal Shapes
Tsunami

*Level 9 Spells:*
Storm of Vengeance

---------------------------------------------------
*Paladin Class:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
Compelled Duel
Divine Favor
Searing Smite
Thunderous Smite
Wrathful Smite

*Level 2 Spells:*
Branding Smite
Find Steed

*Level 3 Spells:*
Aura of Vitality
Blinding Smite
Crusader's Mantle
Elemental Weapon

*Level 4 Spells:*
Aura of Life
Aura of Purity
Staggering Smite 

*Level 5 Spells:*
Banishing Smite
Circle of Power
Destructive Wave

---------------------------------------------------
*Ranger Class:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
Ensnaring Strike
Hail of Thorns
Hunter's Mark

*Level 2 Spells:*
Cordon of Arrows

*Level 3 Spells:*
Conjure Barrage
Lightning Arrow

*level 5 Spells:*
Conjure Volley
Swift Quiver

---------------------------------------------------
*Warlock Class:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
Eldritch Blast

*Level 1 Spells:*
Armor of Agathys
Arms of Hadar
Hellish Rebuke
Hex

*Level 3 Spells:*
Hunger of Hadar

---------------------------------------------------
*Wizard Class:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
Find Familiar [ritual]
Grease
Tenser's Floating Disk [ritual]

*Level 2 Spells:*
Arcane Lock
Melf's Acid Arrow
Nystul's Magic Aura
Rope Trick

*Level 3 Spells:*
Phantom Steed [ritual]

*Level 4 Spells:*
Arcane Eye
Evard's Black Tentacles
Fabricate
Fire Shield
Leomund's Secret Chest
Mordenkainen's Faithful Hound
Otiluke's Resilient Sphere
Phantasmal Killer

*Level 5 Spells:*
Bigby's Hand
Passwall
Rary's Telepathic Bond [ritual]
Wall of Force

*Level 6 Spells:*
Chain Lightning
Contingency
Drawmij's Instant Summons [ritual]
Magic Jar
Otiluke's Freezing Sphere
Wall of Ice

*Level 7 Spells:*
Mordenkainen's Sword
Sequester
Simulacrum

*Level 8 Spells:*
Clone
Maze
Telepathy

*Level 9 Spells:*
Prismatic Wall
Weird[/sblock]
*ARCANE TRICKSTERS: ENCHANTMENT AND ILLUSION SPELLS*
[sblock=spells for arcane tricksters]---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
--------------------------------------------------- 
Acid Splash [Conjuration] (V,S)
Blade Ward [Abjuration] (V,S)
Chill Touch [Necromancy] (V,S)
Dancing Lights [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration)
Fire Bolt [Evocation] (V,S)
Friends [Enchantment] (S,M; Concentration)
Light [Evocation] (V,M)
Mage Hand [Conjuration] (V,S)
Mending [Transmutation] (V,S,M)
Message [Transmutation] (V,S,M)
Minor Illusion [Illusion] (S,M)
Poison Spray [Conjuration] (V,S)
Prestidigitation [Transmutation] (V,S)
Ray of Frost [Evocation] (V,S)
Shocking Grasp [Evocation] (V,S)
True Strike [Divination] (S; Concentration)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Charm Person [Enchantment] (V,S)
Color Spray [Illusion] (V,S,M)
Disguise Self [Illusion] (V,S)
Illusory Script [Illusion] (S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components)
Silent Image [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration)
Sleep [Enchantment] (V,S,M)
Tasha's Hideous Laughter [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Concentration)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 2 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Blur [Illusion] (V; Concentration)
Crown of Madness [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration)
Hold Person [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Concentration)
Invisibility [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration)
Magic Mouth [Illusion] (V,S,M; Expensive Components)
Mirror Image [Illusion] (V,S)
Nystul's Magic Aura [Illusion] (V,S,M)
Phantasmal Force [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration)
Suggestion [Enchantment] (V,M; Concentration)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 3 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Fear [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration)
Hypnotic Pattern [Illusion] (S,M; Concentration)
Major Image [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration)
Phantom Steed [Illusion] (V,S; Ritual)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 4 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Confusion [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Concentration)
Greater Invisibility [Illusion] (V,S; Concentration)
Hallucinatory Terrain [Illusion] (V,S,M)
Phantasmal Killer [Illusion] (V,S; Concentration)
[/sblock]
*ELDRITCH KNIGHTS: ABJURATION AND EVOCATION SPELLS*
[sblock=spells for eldritch knights]---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
---------------------------------------------------
Acid Splash [Conjuration] (V,S)
Blade Ward [Abjuration] (V,S)
Chill Touch [Necromancy] (V,S)
Dancing Lights [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration)
Fire Bolt [Evocation] (V,S)
Friends [Enchantment] (S,M; Concentration)
Light [Evocation] (V,M)
Mage Hand [Conjuration] (V,S)
Mending [Transmutation] (V,S,M)
Message [Transmutation] (V,S,M)
Minor Illusion [Illusion] (S,M)
Poison Spray [Conjuration] (V,S)
Prestidigitation [Transmutation] (V,S)
Ray of Frost [Evocation] (V,S)
Shocking Grasp [Evocation] (V,S)
True Strike [Divination] (S; Concentration)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Alarm [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual)
Burning Hands [Evocation] (V,S)
Chromatic Orb [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components)
Mage Armor [Abjuration] (V,S,M)
Magic Missile [Evocation] (V,S)
Protection from Evil and Good [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration)
Shield [Abjuration] (V,S)
Thunderwave [Evocation] (V,S)
Witch Bolt [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 2 Spells:*
--------------------------------------------------
Arcane Lock [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components)
Continual Flame [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components)
Darkness [Evocation] (V,M; Concentration)
Gust of Wind [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration)
Melf's Acid Arrow [Evocation] (V,S,M)
Scorching Ray [Evocation] (V,S)
Shatter [Evocation] (V,S,M)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 3 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Counterspell [Abjuration] (S)
Dispel Magic [Abjuration] (V,S)
Fireball [Evocation] (V,S,M)
Glyph of Warding [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components)
Leomund's Tiny Hut [Evocation] (V,S,M; Ritual)
Lightning Bolt [Evocation] (V,S,M)
Magic Circle [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components)
Nondetection [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components)
Protection from Energy [Abjuration] (V,S; Concentration)
Remove Curse [Abjuration] (V,S)
Sending [Evocation] (V,S,M)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 4 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Banishment [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration)
Fire Shield [Evocation] (V,S,M)
Ice Storm [Evocation] (V,S,M)
Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum [Abjuration] (V,S,M)
Otiluke's Resilient Sphere [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration)
Stoneskin [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components)
Wall of Fire [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration)
[/sblock]
*SPELLS MAINTAINABLE BY DRUIDS WHILE WILDSHAPED*
Presented in two categories:
• Spells requiring concentration to maintain
• Spells not requiring concentration to maintain
[sblock=spells maintainable by wildshaped druids]*Spells Requiring Concentration*
---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
---------------------------------------------------
Guidance [Divination] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Resistance [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Detect Magic [Divination] (V,S; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Detect Poison and Disease [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Entangle [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Faerie Fire [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Fog Cloud [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 2 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Barkskin [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Beast Sense [Divination] (S; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Enhance Ability [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Flame Blade [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Flaming Sphere [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Gust of Wind [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Heat Metal [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Hold Person [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Locate Object [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Moonbeam [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Pass without Trace [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Spike Growth [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 3 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Call Lightning [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Conjure Animals [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Protection from Energy [Abjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Sleet Storm [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Wind Wall [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 4 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Confusion [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Conjure Minor Elementals [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 hour)
Conjure Woodland Beings [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Control Water [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Dominate Beast [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Giant Insect [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Grasping Vine [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action) (duration: 1 minute)
Locate Creature [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Polymorph [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Stoneskin [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Wall of Fire [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 5 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Antilife Shell [Abjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Conjure Elemental [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 hour)
Insect Plague [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Scrying [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 10 minutes)
Tree Stride [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Wall of Stone [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 6 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Conjure Fey [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 hour)
Find the Path [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 day)
Move Earth [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 2 hours)
Sunbeam [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Wall of Thorns [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 7 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Reverse Gravity [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 8 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Animal Shapes [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
Control Weather [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 8 hours)
Earthquake [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Tsunami [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 6 rounds)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 9 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Shapechange [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Storm of Vengeance [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)


*Spells Not Requiring Concentration*
---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
---------------------------------------------------
Produce Flame [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Shillelagh [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 bonus action) (duration: 1 minute)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Animal Friendship [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
Charm Person [Enchantment] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Jump [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Longstrider [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Speak with Animals [Divination] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 2 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Animal Messenger [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
Darkvision [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Protection from Poison [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 3 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Daylight [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Feign Death [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Meld Into Stone [Transmutation] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Speak with Plants [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Water Breathing [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
Water Walk [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 4 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Freedom of Movement [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Hallucinatory Terrain [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 24 hours)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 5 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Contagion [Necromancy] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 7 days)
Geas [Enchantment] (V) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 30 days)
Planar Binding [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour) (duration: 24 hours)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 6 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Transport via Plants [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Wind Walk [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 8 hours)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 7 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Mirage Arcane [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 10 days)
Regenerate [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 hour)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 8 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Antipathy/Sympathy [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 hour) (duration: 10 days)

---------------------------------------------------
*Level 9 Spells:*
---------------------------------------------------
Foresight [Divination] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 8 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Leugren (Sep 17, 2015)

*SPELLS REQUIRING A CASTING TIME OTHER THAN 1 ACTION*
[sblock=spells by casting time]---------------------------------------------------
*Spells that take 1 reaction to cast:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
Feather Fall [Transmutation] (V,M) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)
Hellish Rebuke [Evocation] (V,S) (Warlock)
Shield [Abjuration] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)

*Level 3 Spells:*
Counterspell [Abjuration] (S) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Spells that take 1 bonus action to cast:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
Shillelagh [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (Druid)

*Level 1 Spells:*
Compelled Duel [Enchantment] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Divine Favor [Evocation] (V,S; Concentration) (Paladin)
Ensnaring Strike [Conjuration] (V; Concentration) (Ranger)
Expeditious Retreat [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Hail of Thorns [Conjuration] (V) (Ranger)
Healing Word [Evocation] (V) (Bard, Cleric, Druid)
Hex [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Warlock)
Hunter's Mark [Divination] (V; Concentration) (Ranger)
Sanctuary [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (Cleric)
Searing Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Shield of Faith [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Cleric, Paladin)
Thunderous Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Wrathful Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)

*Level 2 Spells:*
Branding Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Flame Blade [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Druid)
Magic Weapon [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (Paladin, Wizard)
Misty Step [Conjuration] (V) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
Spiritual Weapon [Evocation] (V,S) (Cleric)

*Level 3 Spells:*
Blinding Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Lightning Arrow [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (Ranger)
Mass Healing Word [Evocation] (V) (Cleric)

*Level 4 Spells:*
Grasping Vine [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid, Ranger)
Staggering Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)

*Level 5 Spells:*
Banishing Smite [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
Swift Quiver [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Ranger)

*Level 7 Spells:*
Divine Word [Evocation] (V) (Cleric)

---------------------------------------------------
*Spells that take 1 minute to cast:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
Mending [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Sorcerer, Wizard)

*Level 1 Spells:*
Alarm [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual) (Ranger, Wizard)
Identify [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (Bard, Wizard)
Illusory Script [Illusion] (S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (Bard, Warlock, Wizard)

*Level 2 Spells:*
Augury [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (Cleric)
Magic Mouth [Illusion] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Wizard)

*Level 3 Spells:*
Animate Dead [Necromancy] (V,S,M) (Cleric, Wizard)
Leomund's Tiny Hut [Evocation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (Bard, Wizard)
Magic Circle [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric, Paladin, Warlock, Wizard)
Phantom Steed [Illusion] (V,S; Ritual) (Wizard)

*Level 4 Spells:*
Conjure Minor Elementals [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid, Wizard)

*Level 5 Spells:*
Commune [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (Cleric)
Commune with Nature [Divination] (V,S; Ritual) (Druid, Ranger)
Conjure Elemental [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Druid, Wizard)
Contact Other Plane [Divination] (V; Ritual) (Warlock, Wizard)
Creation [Illusion] (V,S,M) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
Dream [Illusion] (V,S,M) (Bard, Warlock, Wizard)
Geas [Enchantment] (V) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Paladin, Wizard)
Teleportation Circle [Conjuration] (V,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)

*Level 6 Spells:*
Conjure Fey [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid, Warlock)
Create Undead [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric, Warlock, Wizard)
Drawmij's Instant Summons [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (Wizard)
Find the Path [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Druid)
Magic Jar [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Wizard)
Wind Walk [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (Druid)

*Level 7 Spells:*
Conjure Celestial [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Cleric)
Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Wizard)
Regenerate [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (Bard, Cleric, Druid)
Symbol [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Wizard)

*Level 8 Spells:*
Tsunami [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid)

*Level 9 Spells:*
Foresight [Divination] (V,S,M) (Bard, Druid, Warlock, Wizard)
Imprisonment [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Warlock, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Spells that take 10 minutes to cast:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Level 2 Spells:*
Find Steed [Conjuration] (V,S) (Paladin)
Prayer of Healing [Evocation] (V) (Cleric)

*Level 3 Spells:*
Clairvoyance [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Sorcerer, Wizard)

*Level 4 Spells:*
Fabricate [Transmutation] (V,S) (Wizard)
Hallucinatory Terrain [Illusion] (V,S,M) (Bard, Druid, Warlock, Wizard)
Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (Bard, Wizard)

*Level 5 Spells:*
Legend Lore [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Wizard)
Scrying [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Warlock, Wizard)

*Level 6 Spells:*
Contingency [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Wizard)
Forbiddance [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (Cleric)
Guards and Wards [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Wizard)
Heroes' Feast [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric, Druid)
Planar Ally [Conjuration] (V,S) (Cleric)

*Level 7 Spells:*
Mirage Arcane [Illusion] (V,S) (Bard, Druid, Wizard)

*Level 8 Spells:*
Control Weather [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Cleric, Druid, Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Spells that take 1 hour to cast:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
Find Familiar [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (Wizard)

*Level 3 Spells:*
Glyph of Warding [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Wizard)

*Level 5 Spells:*
Planar Binding [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Wizard)
Raise Dead [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Paladin)
Reincarnate [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Druid)

*Level 7 Spells:*
Resurrection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric)

*Level 8 Spells:*
Antipathy/Sympathy [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (Druid, Wizard)
Clone [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Wizard)

*Level 9 Spells:*
Astral Projection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric, Warlock, Wizard)
True Resurrection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric, Druid)

---------------------------------------------------
*Spells that take 8 hours to cast:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Level 3 Spells:*
Plant Growth [Transmutation] (V,S) (Bard, Druid, Ranger)

*Level 5 Spells:*Awaken [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Druid)

---------------------------------------------------
*Spells that take 12 hours to cast:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Level 7 Spells:*
Simulacrum [Illusion] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Wizard)

---------------------------------------------------
*Spells that take 24 hours to cast:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Level 2 Spells:*
Hallow [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric)[/sblock]
*NON-INSTANTANEOUS SPELLS THAT DON'T REQUIRE CONCENTRATION TO MAINTAIN*
Many of these spells can be construed as buffs or debuffs which bypass the usual concentration requirement.
[sblock=non-instantaneous spells that don't require concentration by class]---------------------------------------------------
*Bard Class:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
Blade Ward [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Light [Evocation] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Mage Hand [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Message [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Minor Illusion [Illusion] (S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Prestidigitation [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 1 Spells:*
Animal Friendship [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
Charm Person [Enchantment] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Comprehend Languages [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Disguise Self [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Feather Fall [Transmutation] (V,M) (casting time: 1 reaction) (duration: 1 minute)
Illusory Script [Illusion] (S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 10 days)
Longstrider [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Sleep [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Speak with Animals [Divination] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Unseen Servant [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 2 Spells:*
Animal Messenger [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
Blindness/Deafness [Necromancy] (V) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Enthrall [Enchantment] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
See invisibility [Divination] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Zone of Truth [Enchantment] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)

*Level 3 Spells:*
Feign Death [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Leomund's Tiny Hut [Evocation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 8 hours)
Nondetection [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Sending [Evocation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Speak with Dead [Necromancy] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Speak with Plants [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Tongues [Divination] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 4 Spells:*
Freedom of Movement [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Hallucinatory Terrain [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 24 hours)
Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 24 hours)

*Level 5 Spells:*
Dream [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 8 hours)
Geas [Enchantment] (V) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 30 days)
Planar Binding [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour) (duration: 24 hours)
Seeming [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Teleportation Circle [Conjuration] (V,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 round)

*Level 6 Spells:*
Guards and Wards [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 24 hours)
Mass Suggestion [Enchantment] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
True Seeing [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 7 Spells:*
Etherealness [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Forcecage [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Mirage Arcane [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 10 days)
Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 24 hours)
Regenerate [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 8 Spells:*
Glibness [Transmutation] (V) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Mind Blank [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)

*Level 9 Spells:*
Foresight [Divination] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 8 hours)

---------------------------------------------------
*Cleric Class:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
Light [Evocation] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Thaumaturgy [Transmutation] (V) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)

*Level 1 Spells:*
Command [Enchantment] (V) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Detect Evil and Good [Divination] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Guiding Bolt [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Sanctuary [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 bonus action) (duration: 1 minute)

*Level 2 Spells:*
Aid [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Blindness/Deafness [Necromancy] (V) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Gentle Repose [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 days)
Protection from Poison [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Spiritual Weapon [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 bonus action) (duration: 1 minute)
Warding Bond [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Zone of Truth [Enchantment] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)

*Level 3 Spells:*
Daylight [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Feign Death [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Magic Circle [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 hour)
Meld Into Stone [Transmutation] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Sending [Evocation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Speak with Dead [Necromancy] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Tongues [Divination] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Water Walk [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 4 Spells:*
Death Ward [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Freedom of Movement [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Guardian of Faith [Conjuration] (V) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)

*Level 5 Spells:*
Commune [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 minute)
Contagion [Necromancy] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 7 days)
Dispel Evil and Good [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Geas [Enchantment] (V) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 30 days)
Planar Binding [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour) (duration: 24 hours)

*Level 6 Spells:*
Forbiddance [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 1 day)
True Seeing [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 7 Spells:*
Etherealness [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Regenerate [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 9 Spells:*
Astral Projection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour) (duration: special)

----------------------------------------------------
*Druid Class:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
Produce Flame [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Shillelagh [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 bonus action) (duration: 1 minute)

*Level 1 Spells:*
Animal Friendship [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
Charm Person [Enchantment] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Jump [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Longstrider [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Speak with Animals [Divination] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)

*Level 2 Spells:*
Animal Messenger [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
Darkvision [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Protection from Poison [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 3 Spells:*
Daylight [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Feign Death [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Meld Into Stone [Transmutation] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Speak with Plants [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Water Breathing [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
Water Walk [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 4 Spells:*
Freedom of Movement [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Hallucinatory Terrain [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 24 hours)

*Level 5 Spells:*
Contagion [Necromancy] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 7 days)
Geas [Enchantment] (V) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 30 days)
Planar Binding [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour) (duration: 24 hours)

*Level 6 Spells:*
Transport via Plants [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Wind Walk [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 8 hours)

*Level 7 Spells:*
Mirage Arcane [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 10 days)
Regenerate [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 8 Spells:*
Antipathy/Sympathy [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 hour) (duration: 10 days)

*Level 9 Spells:*
Foresight [Divination] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 8 hours)

----------------------------------------------------
*Paladin Class:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
Command [Enchantment] (V) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Detect Evil and Good [Divination] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)

*Level 2 Spells:*
Aid [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Protection from Poison [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Zone of Truth [Enchantment] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)

*Level 3 Spells:*
Daylight [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Magic Circle [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 4 Spells:*
Death Ward [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)

*Level 5 Spells:*
Dispel Evil and Good [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Geas [Enchantment] (V) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 30 days)

---------------------------------------------------
*Ranger Class:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Level 1 Spells:*
Alarm [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 8 hours)
Animal Friendship [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
Hail of Thorns [Conjuration] (V) (casting time: 1 bonus action) (duration: 1 minute)
Jump [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Longstrider [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Speak with Animals [Divination] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)

*Level 2 Spells:*
Animal Messenger [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
Cordon of Arrows [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Darkvision [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Protection from Poison [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 3 Spells:*
Daylight [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Nondetection [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Speak with Plants [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Water Breathing [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
Water Walk [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 4 Spells:*
Freedom of Movement [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

---------------------------------------------------
*Sorcerer Class:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
Blade Ward [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Chill Touch [Necromancy] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Light [Evocation] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Mage Hand [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Message [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Minor Illusion [Illusion] (S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Prestidigitation [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 1 Spells:*
Charm Person [Enchantment] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Color Spray [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Comprehend Languages [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Disguise Self [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
False Life [Necromancy] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Feather Fall [Transmutation] (V,M) (casting time: 1 reaction) (duration: 1 minute)
Jump [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Mage Armor [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Shield [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 reaction) (duration: 1 round)
Sleep [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)

*Level 2 Spells:*
Blindness/Deafness [Necromancy] (V) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Darkvision [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Mirror Image [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
See invisibility [Divination] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 3 Spells:*
Blink [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Daylight [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Tongues [Divination] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Water Breathing [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
Water Walk [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 5 Spells:*
Creation [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: special)
Seeming [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
 Teleportation Circle [Conjuration] (V,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 round)

*Level 6 Spells:*
Mass Suggestion [Enchantment] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
True Seeing [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 7 Spells:*
Etherealness [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)

---------------------------------------------------
*Warlock Class:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
Blade Ward [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Chill Touch [Necromancy] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Mage Hand [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Minor Illusion [Illusion] (S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Prestidigitation [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 1 Spells:*
Armor of Agathys [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Charm Person [Enchantment] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Comprehend Languages [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Illusory Script [Illusion] (S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 10 days)
Unseen Servant [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 2 Spells:*
Enthrall [Enchantment] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Mirror Image [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)

*Level 3 Spells:*
Magic Circle [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 hour)
Tongues [Divination] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 4 Spells:*
Hallucinatory Terrain [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 24 hours)

*Level 5 Spells:*
Contact Other Plane [Divination] (V; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 minute)
Dream [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 8 hours)

*Level 6 Spells:*
Mass Suggestion [Enchantment] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
True Seeing [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 7 Spells:*
Etherealness [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Forcecage [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 8 Spells:*
Demiplane [Conjuration] (S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Glibness [Transmutation] (V) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 9 Spells:*
Astral Projection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour) (duration: special)
Foresight [Divination] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 8 hours)

---------------------------------------------------
*Wizard Class:*
---------------------------------------------------
*Cantrips:*
Blade Ward [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Chill Touch [Necromancy] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Light [Evocation] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Mage Hand [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Message [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Minor Illusion [Illusion] (S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Prestidigitation [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 1 Spells:*
Alarm [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 8 hours)
Charm Person [Enchantment] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Color Spray [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Comprehend Languages [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Disguise Self [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
False Life [Necromancy] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Feather Fall [Transmutation] (V,M) (casting time: 1 reaction) (duration: 1 minute)
Grease [Conjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Illusory Script [Illusion] (S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 10 days)
Jump [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Longstrider [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Mage Armor [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Shield [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 reaction) (duration: 1 round)
Sleep [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Tenser's Floating Disk [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Unseen Servant [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 2 Spells:*
Blindness/Deafness [Necromancy] (V) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Darkvision [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Gentle Repose [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 days)
Mirror Image [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Nystul's Magic Aura [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
Rope Trick [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
See invisibility [Divination] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 3 Spells:*
Blink [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 minute)
Feign Death [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Leomund's Tiny Hut [Evocation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 8 hours)
Magic Circle [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 hour)
Nondetection [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Phantom Steed [Illusion] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 hour)
Sending [Evocation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 round)
Tongues [Divination] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Water Breathing [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)

*Level 4 Spells:*
Fire Shield [Evocation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
Hallucinatory Terrain [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 24 hours)
Mordenkainen's Faithful Hound [Conjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 24 hours)

*Level 5 Spells:*
Contact Other Plane [Divination] (V; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 minute)
Creation [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: special)
Dream [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 8 hours)
Geas [Enchantment] (V) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 30 days)
Passwall [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Planar Binding [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour) (duration: 24 hours)
Rary's Telepathic Bond [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Seeming [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Teleportation Circle [Conjuration] (V,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 1 round)

*Level 6 Spells:*
Contingency [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 10 days)
Guards and Wards [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 24 hours)
Mass Suggestion [Enchantment] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
True Seeing [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)

*Level 7 Spells:*
Etherealness [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 8 hours)
Forcecage [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Mirage Arcane [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 10 minutes) (duration: 10 days)
Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 24 hours)

*Level 8 Spells:*
Antipathy/Sympathy [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 hour) (duration: 10 days)
Demiplane [Conjuration] (S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 1 hour)
Mind Blank [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)
Telepathy [Evocation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 24 hours)

*Level 9 Spells:*
Astral Projection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour) (duration: special)
Foresight [Divination] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute) (duration: 8 hours)
Prismatic Wall [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action) (duration: 10 minutes)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leugren (Sep 17, 2015)

*SPELLS THAT DON'T RELY ON A CHARACTER'S SPELLCASTING ATTRIBUTE*
The following spells are useful for characters who do not have a high spellcasting attribute for the class in question.  They are listed by class:
[sblock=spells with no attribute dependency]
---------------------------------------------------
Bard Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Blade Ward [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Dancing Lights [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Friends [Enchantment] (S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mage Hand [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mending [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Message [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Prestidigitation [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 True Strike [Divination] (S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 1 Spells:

Comprehend Languages [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Detect Magic [Divination] (V,S; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Feather Fall [Transmutation] (V,M) (casting time: 1 reaction)
 Heroism [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Identify [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Illusory Script [Illusion] (S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Longstrider [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Sleep [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Speak with Animals [Divination] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Unseen Servant [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Animal Messenger [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Cloud of Daggers [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Enhance Ability [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Invisibility [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Knock [Transmutation] (V) (casting time: 1 action)
 Lesser Restoration [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Locate Animals or Plants [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Locate Object [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Magic Mouth [Illusion] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 See invisibility [Divination] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Silence [Illusion] (V,S; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 3 Spells:

Clairvoyance [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Feign Death [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Leomund's Tiny Hut [Evocation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Nondetection [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Plant Growth [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action OR 8 hours)
 Sending [Evocation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Speak with Dead [Necromancy] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Speak with Plants [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Tongues [Divination] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 4 Spells:

Dimension Door [Conjuration] (V) (casting time: 1 action)
 Freedom of Movement [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Greater Invisibility [Illusion] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Locate Creature [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 10 minutes)



Level 5 Spells:

Animate Objects [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Awaken [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 8 hours)
 Greater Restoration [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Legend Lore [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Mislead [Illusion] (S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Raise Dead [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)
 Teleportation Circle [Conjuration] (V,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)



Level 6 Spells:

Find the Path [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 True Seeing [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 7 Spells:

Etherealness [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mirage Arcane [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Regenerate [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Resurrection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)
 Teleport [Conjuration] (V) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 8 Spells:

Glibness [Transmutation] (V) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mind Blank [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 9 Spells:

Foresight [Divination] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Power Word Heal [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Power Word Kill [Enchantment] (V) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Cleric Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Guidance [Divination] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mending [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Resistance [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Spare the Dying [Necromancy] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Thaumaturgy [Transmutation] (V) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 1 Spells:

Bless [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Create or Destroy Water [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Detect Evil and Good [Divination] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Detect Magic [Divination] (V,S; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Detect Poison and Disease [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Protection from Evil and Good [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Purify Food and Drink [Transmutation] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Shield of Faith [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action)



Level 2 Spells:

Aid [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Augury [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Continual Flame [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Enhance Ability [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Find Traps [Divination] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Gentle Repose [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Lesser Restoration [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Locate Object [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Protection from Poison [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Silence [Illusion] (V,S; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Warding Bond [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 3 Spells:

Animate Dead [Necromancy] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Beacon of Hope [Abjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Clairvoyance [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Create Food and Water [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Daylight [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Feign Death [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Meld Into Stone [Transmutation] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Protection from Energy [Abjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Remove Curse [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Revivify [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Sending [Evocation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Speak with Dead [Necromancy] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Tongues [Divination] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Water Walk [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 4 Spells:

Death Ward [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Divination [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Freedom of Movement [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Locate Creature [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Stone Shape [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 5 Spells:

Commune [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Greater Restoration [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Legend Lore [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Raise Dead [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)



Level 6 Spells:

Create Undead [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Find the Path [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Forbiddance [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Heal [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Heroes' Feast [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Planar Ally [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 True Seeing [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Word of Recall [Conjuration] (V) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 7 Spells:

Conjure Celestial [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Etherealness [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Regenerate [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Resurrection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)



Level 8 Spells:

Antimagic Field [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Control Weather [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 10 minutes)



Level 9 Spells:

Astral Projection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)
 Gate [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mass Heal [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 True Resurrection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)



---------------------------------------------------
Druid Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Druidcraft [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Guidance [Divination] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mending [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Resistance [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 1 Spells:

Create or Destroy Water [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Detect Magic [Divination] (V,S; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Detect Poison and Disease [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Fog Cloud [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Goodberry [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Jump [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Longstrider [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Purify Food and Drink [Transmutation] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Speak with Animals [Divination] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Animal Messenger [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Barkskin [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Beast Sense [Divination] (S; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Darkvision [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Enhance Ability [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Find Traps [Divination] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Lesser Restoration [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Locate Animals or Plants [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Locate Object [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Pass without Trace [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Protection from Poison [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 3 Spells:

Conjure Animals [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Daylight [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Feign Death [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Meld Into Stone [Transmutation] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Plant Growth [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action OR 8 hours)
 Protection from Energy [Abjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Speak with Plants [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Water Breathing [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Water Walk [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 4 Spells:

Conjure Minor Elementals [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Conjure Woodland Beings [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Freedom of Movement [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Giant Insect [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Locate Creature [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Stone Shape [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Stoneskin [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 5 Spells:

Antilife Shell [Abjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Awaken [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 8 hours)
 Commune with Nature [Divination] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Conjure Elemental [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Greater Restoration [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Reincarnate [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)
 Tree Stride [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 6 Spells:

Conjure Fey [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Find the Path [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Heal [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Heroes' Feast [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Move Earth [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Transport via Plants [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Wind Walk [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)



Level 7 Spells:

Mirage Arcane [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Regenerate [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)



Level 8 Spells:

Animal Shapes [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Control Weather [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 10 minutes)



Level 9 Spells:

Foresight [Divination] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Shapechange [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 True Resurrection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)



---------------------------------------------------
Paladin Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Level 1 Spells:

Bless [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Detect Evil and Good [Divination] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Detect Magic [Divination] (V,S; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Detect Poison and Disease [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Divine Favor [Evocation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action)
 Heroism [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Protection from Evil and Good [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Purify Food and Drink [Transmutation] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Shield of Faith [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action)



Level 2 Spells:

Aid [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Branding Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action)
 Find Steed [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Lesser Restoration [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Locate Object [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Magic Weapon [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action)
 Protection from Poison [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 3 Spells:

Aura of Vitality [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Create Food and Water [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Crusader's Mantle [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Daylight [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Elemental Weapon [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Remove Curse [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Revivify [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 4 Spells:

Aura of Life [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Aura of Purity [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Death Ward [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Locate Creature [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 5 Spells:

Banishing Smite [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action)
 Circle of Power [Abjuration] (V; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Raise Dead [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)



---------------------------------------------------
Ranger Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Level 1 Spells:

Alarm [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Detect Magic [Divination] (V,S; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Detect Poison and Disease [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Fog Cloud [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Goodberry [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Hunter's Mark [Divination] (V; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action)
 Jump [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Longstrider [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Speak with Animals [Divination] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Animal Messenger [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Barkskin [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Beast Sense [Divination] (S; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Darkvision [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Find Traps [Divination] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Lesser Restoration [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Locate Animals or Plants [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Locate Object [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Pass without Trace [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Protection from Poison [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Silence [Illusion] (V,S; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 3 Spells:

Conjure Animals [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)

Daylight [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Nondetection [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Plant Growth [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action OR 8 hours)
 Protection from Energy [Abjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Speak with Plants [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Water Breathing [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Water Walk [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 4 Spells:

Conjure Woodland Beings [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Freedom of Movement [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Locate Creature [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Stoneskin [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 5 Spells:

Commune with Nature [Divination] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Swift Quiver [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action)
 Tree Stride [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------

Sorcerer Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Blade Ward [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Dancing Lights [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Friends [Enchantment] (S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mage Hand [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mending [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Message [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Prestidigitation [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 True Strike [Divination] (S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 1 Spells:

Color Spray [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Comprehend Languages [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Detect Magic [Divination] (V,S; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Expeditious Retreat [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action)
 False Life [Necromancy] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Feather Fall [Transmutation] (V,M) (casting time: 1 reaction)
 Fog Cloud [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Jump [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mage Armor [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Magic Missile [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Shield [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 reaction)
 Sleep [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Alter Self [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Blur [Illusion] (V; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Cloud of Daggers [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Darkness [Evocation] (V,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Darkvision [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Enhance Ability [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Invisibility [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Knock [Transmutation] (V) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mirror Image [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Misty Step [Conjuration] (V) (casting time: 1 bonus action)
 See invisibility [Divination] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Spider Climb [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 3 Spells:

Blink [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Clairvoyance [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Daylight [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Fly [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Gaseous Form [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Haste [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Protection from Energy [Abjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Tongues [Divination] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Water Breathing [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Water Walk [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 4 Spells:

Dimension Door [Conjuration] (V) (casting time: 1 action)
 Greater Invisibility [Illusion] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Stoneskin [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 5 Spells:

Animate Objects [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Creation [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Teleportation Circle [Conjuration] (V,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)



Level 6 Spells:

Arcane Gate [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Globe of Invulnerability [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Move Earth [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 True Seeing [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 7 Spells:

Etherealness [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Teleport [Conjuration] (V) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 9 Spells:

Gate [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Power Word Kill [Enchantment] (V) (casting time: 1 action)
 Time Stop [Transmutation] (V) (casting time: 1 action)
 Wish [Conjuration] (V) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Warlock Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Blade Ward [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Friends [Enchantment] (S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mage Hand [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Prestidigitation [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 True Strike [Divination] (S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 1 Spells:

Armor of Agathys [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Comprehend Languages [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Expeditious Retreat [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action)
 Hex [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action)
 Illusory Script [Illusion] (S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Protection from Evil and Good [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Unseen Servant [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Cloud of Daggers [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Darkness [Evocation] (V,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Invisibility [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mirror Image [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Misty Step [Conjuration] (V) (casting time: 1 bonus action)
 Spider Climb [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 3 Spells:

Fly [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Gaseous Form [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Remove Curse [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Tongues [Divination] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 4 Spells:

Dimension Door [Conjuration] (V) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 5 Spells:

Contact Other Plane [Divination] (V; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute)



Level 6 Spells:

Arcane Gate [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Conjure Fey [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Create Undead [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 True Seeing [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 7 Spells:

Etherealness [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 8 Spells:

Demiplane [Conjuration] (S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Glibness [Transmutation] (V) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 9 Spells:

Astral Projection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)
 Foresight [Divination] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Power Word Kill [Enchantment] (V) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Wizard Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Blade Ward [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Dancing Lights [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Friends [Enchantment] (S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mage Hand [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mending [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Message [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Prestidigitation [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 True Strike [Divination] (S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 1 Spells:

Alarm [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Color Spray [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Comprehend Languages [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Detect Magic [Divination] (V,S; Concentration, Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Expeditious Retreat [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action)
 False Life [Necromancy] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Feather Fall [Transmutation] (V,M) (casting time: 1 reaction)
 Find Familiar [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)
 Fog Cloud [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Identify [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Illusory Script [Illusion] (S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Jump [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Longstrider [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mage Armor [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Magic Missile [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Protection from Evil and Good [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Shield [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 reaction)
 Sleep [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Tenser's Floating Disk [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Unseen Servant [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Alter Self [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Arcane Lock [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Blur [Illusion] (V; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Cloud of Daggers [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Continual Flame [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Darkness [Evocation] (V,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Darkvision [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Gentle Repose [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Invisibility [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Knock [Transmutation] (V) (casting time: 1 action)
 Locate Object [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Magic Mouth [Illusion] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Magic Weapon [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action)
 Mirror Image [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Misty Step [Conjuration] (V) (casting time: 1 bonus action)
 Nystul's Magic Aura [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Rope Trick [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 See invisibility [Divination] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Spider Climb [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 3 Spells:

Animate Dead [Necromancy] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Blink [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Clairvoyance [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Feign Death [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Fly [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Gaseous Form [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Haste [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Leomund's Tiny Hut [Evocation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Nondetection [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Phantom Steed [Illusion] (V,S; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Protection from Energy [Abjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Remove Curse [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Sending [Evocation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Tongues [Divination] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Water Breathing [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 4 Spells:

Arcane Eye [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Conjure Minor Elementals [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Dimension Door [Conjuration] (V) (casting time: 1 action)
 Fabricate [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Fire Shield [Evocation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Greater Invisibility [Illusion] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Leomund's Secret Chest [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Locate Creature [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Stone Shape [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Stoneskin [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 5 Spells:

Animate Objects [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Conjure Elemental [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Contact Other Plane [Divination] (V; Ritual) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Creation [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Legend Lore [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Mislead [Illusion] (S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Passwall [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Rary's Telepathic Bond [Divination] (V,S,M; Ritual) (casting time: 1 action)
 Teleportation Circle [Conjuration] (V,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Wall of Force [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 6 Spells:

Arcane Gate [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Contingency [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Create Undead [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Drawmij's Instant Summons [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Ritual, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Globe of Invulnerability [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Move Earth [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 True Seeing [Divination] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 7 Spells:

Etherealness [Transmutation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mirage Arcane [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Sequester [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Simulacrum [Illusion] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 12 hours)
 Teleport [Conjuration] (V) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 8 Spells:

Antimagic Field [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Clone [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)
 Control Weather [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Demiplane [Conjuration] (S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Maze [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Mind Blank [Abjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Telepathy [Evocation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 9 Spells:

Astral Projection [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)
 Foresight [Divination] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Gate [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Power Word Kill [Enchantment] (V) (casting time: 1 action)
 Shapechange [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Time Stop [Transmutation] (V) (casting time: 1 action)
 Wish [Conjuration] (V) (casting time: 1 action)[/sblock]

*SPELLS THAT PARTIALLY RELY ON A CHARACTER'S SPELLCASTING ATTRIBUTE*
The following spells are limited in some way by the caster's spellcasting attribute for the class in question, but can still be useful even if you lack a high spellcasting attribute.  They include spells like Polymorph, for instance, which only requires a saving throw if you cast it on an unwilling target.  Other examples include illusions for which the spellcasting attribute only comes into play if an opponent uses an action to attempt to disbelieve the illusion in question. Other spells have multiple variants in which only some of the variants involve saving throws. These spells are all listed by class:
[sblock=spells with partial attribute dependency]
---------------------------------------------------
Bard Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Light [Evocation] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Minor Illusion [Illusion] (S,M) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 1 Spells:

Disguise Self [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Silent Image [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Detect Thoughts [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Heat Metal [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 3 Spells:

Glyph of Warding [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)
 Major Image [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 4 Spells:

Hallucinatory Terrain [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Polymorph [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 5 Spells:

Dream [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Seeming [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 6 Spells:

Guards and Wards [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Programmed Illusion [Illusion] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 7 Spells:

Forcecage [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Project Image [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 9 Spells:

True Polymorph [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Cleric Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Light [Evocation] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Hallow [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 24 hours)



Level 3 Spells:

Glyph of Warding [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)
 Magic Circle [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)



Level 4 Spells:

Control Water [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 5 Spells:

Dispel Evil and Good [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 7 Spells:

Plane Shift [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 8 Spells:

Holy Aura [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Druid Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Produce Flame [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Heat Metal [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Spike Growth [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 4 Spells:

Control Water [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Hallucinatory Terrain [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Polymorph [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 5 Spells:

Wall of Stone [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 7 Spells:

Plane Shift [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Reverse Gravity [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Paladin Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Level 3 Spells:

Magic Circle [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)



Level 5 Spells:

Dispel Evil and Good [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Ranger Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Level 2 Spells:

Spike Growth [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Sorcerer Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Light [Evocation] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Minor Illusion [Illusion] (S,M) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 1 Spells:

Disguise Self [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Silent Image [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Detect Thoughts [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Enlarge/Reduce [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Levitate [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 3 Spells:

Major Image [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 4 Spells:

Polymorph [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 5 Spells:

Seeming [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Telekinesis [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Wall of Stone [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 7 Spells:

Plane Shift [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Reverse Gravity [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Warlock Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Minor Illusion [Illusion] (S,M) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 3 Spells:

Magic Circle [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Major Image [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 4 Spells:

Hallucinatory Terrain [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 10 minutes)



Level 5 Spells:

Dream [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)



Level 7 Spells:

Forcecage [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Plane Shift [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 9 Spells:

True Polymorph [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Wizard Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Light [Evocation] (V,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Minor Illusion [Illusion] (S,M) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 1 Spells:

Disguise Self [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Silent Image [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Detect Thoughts [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Enlarge/Reduce [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Levitate [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 3 Spells:

Glyph of Warding [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 hour)
 Magic Circle [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Major Image [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 4 Spells:

Control Water [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Hallucinatory Terrain [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Mordenkainen's Faithful Hound [Conjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Otiluke's Resilient Sphere [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Polymorph [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 5 Spells:

Bigby's Hand [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Dream [Illusion] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 minute)
 Seeming [Illusion] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Telekinesis [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Wall of Stone [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 6 Spells:

Guards and Wards [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 10 minutes)
 Programmed Illusion [Illusion] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 7 Spells:

Forcecage [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Plane Shift [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Project Image [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Reverse Gravity [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 9 Spells:

True Polymorph [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leugren (Sep 17, 2015)

*SPELLS BY SAVING THROW TYPE*
The following spells all involve saving throws of one type or another. Note that some spells may involve multiple different types of saving throws, in which case they will appear multiple times in the list.
[sblock=spells by saving throw type]
---------------------------------------------------
Spells that require a Charisma save:

---------------------------------------------------



Level 1 Spells:

Bane [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Bard, Cleric)



Level 2 Spells:

Calm Emotions [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Cleric)
 Hallow [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric)
 Zone of Truth [Enchantment] (V,S) (Bard, Cleric, Paladin)



Level 3 Spells:

Magic Circle [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric, Paladin, Warlock, Wizard)



Level 4 Spells:

Banishment [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Cleric, Paladin, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)



Level 5 Spells:

Dispel Evil and Good [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (Cleric, Paladin)
 Planar Binding [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Wizard)
 Seeming [Illusion] (V,S) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)



Level 6 Spells:

Magic Jar [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Wizard)



Level 7 Spells:

Divine Word [Evocation] (V) (Cleric)
 Forcecage [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Warlock, Wizard)
 Plane Shift [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Cleric, Druid, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
 Symbol [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Wizard)



---------------------------------------------------
Spells that require a Constitution save:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Poison Spray [Conjuration] (V,S) (Druid, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)



Level 1 Spells:

Ray of Sickness [Necromancy] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Searing Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
 Thunderwave [Evocation] (V,S) (Bard, Druid, Sorcerer, Wizard)



Level 2 Spells:

Blindness/Deafness [Necromancy] (V) (Bard, Cleric, Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Enlarge/Reduce [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Heat Metal [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Bard, Druid)
 Levitate [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Moonbeam [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Druid)
 Ray of Enfeeblement [Necromancy] (V,S; Concentration) (Warlock, Wizard)
 Shatter [Evocation] (V,S,M) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)



Level 3 Spells:

Blinding Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
 Sleet Storm [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Druid, Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Stinking Cloud [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)



Level 4 Spells:

Blight [Necromancy] (V,S) (Druid, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)



Level 5 Spells:

Cone of Cold [Evocation] (V,S,M) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Contagion [Necromancy] (V,S) (Cleric, Druid)
 Destructive Wave [Evocation] (V) (Paladin)
 Insect Plague [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Cleric, Druid, Sorcerer)



Level 6 Spells:

Circle of Death [Necromancy] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
 Flesh to Stone [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Warlock, Wizard)
 Guards and Wards [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Wizard)
 Harm [Necromancy] (V,S) (Cleric)
 Otilike's Freezing Sphere [Evocation] (V,S,M) (Wizard)
 Sunbeam [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Druid, Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Wall of Ice [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Wizard)



Level 7 Spells:

Finger of Death [Necromancy] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
 Symbol [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Wizard)



Level 8 Spells:

Cloudkill [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Earthquake [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Cleric, Druid, Sorcerer)
 Holy Aura [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (Cleric)
 Power Word Stun [Enchantment] (V) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
 Sunburst [Evocation] (V,S,M) (Druid, Sorcerer, Wizard)



Level 9 Spells:

Prismatic Wall [Abjuration] (V,S) (Wizard)
 Storm of Vengeance [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid)



---------------------------------------------------
Spells that require a Dexterity save:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Acid Splash [Conjuration] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Light [Evocation] (V,M) (Bard, Cleric, Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Sacred Flame [Evocation] (V,S) (Cleric)



Level 1 Spells:

Burning Hands [Evocation] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Faerie Fire [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Bard, Druid)
 Grease [Conjuration] (V,S,M) (Wizard)
 Hail of Thorns [Conjuration] (V) (Ranger)
 Hellish Rebuke [Evocation] (V,S) (Warlock)



Level 2 Spells:

Cordon of Arrows [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (Ranger)
 Flaming Sphere [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Druid, Wizard)
 Web [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Wizard)



Level 3 Spells:

Call Lightning [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid, Sorcerer)
 Conjure Barrage [Conjuration] (V,S,M) (Ranger)
 Fireball [Evocation] (V,S,M) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Glyph of Warding [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Wizard)
 Hunger of Hadar [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Warlock)
 Lightning Arrow [Transmutation] (V,S; Concentration) (Ranger)
 Lightning Bolt [Evocation] (V,S,M) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Sleet Storm [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Druid, Sorcerer, Wizard)



Level 4 Spells:

Evard's Black Tentacles [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Wizard)
 Grasping Vine [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid, Ranger)
 Guardian of Faith [Conjuration] (V) (Cleric)
 Ice Storm [Evocation] (V,S,M) (Druid, Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Otiluke's Resilient Sphere [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Wizard)
 Wall of Fire [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Druid, Sorcerer, Wizard)



Level 5 Spells:

Conjure Volley [Conjuration] (V,S,M) (Ranger)
 Flame Strike [Evocation] (V,S,M) (Cleric)
 Wall of Stone [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Druid, Sorcerer, Wizard)



Level 6 Spells:

Blade Barrier [Evocation] (V,S; Concentration) (Cleric)
 Chain Lightning [Evocation] (V,S,M) (Wizard)
 Disintegrate [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Otto's Irresistible Dance [Enchantment] (V; Concentration) (Bard, Wizard)
 Wall of Ice [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Wizard)
 Wall of Thorns [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Druid)



Level 7 Spells:

Delayed Blast Fireball [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Fire Storm [Evocation] (V,S) (Cleric, Druid, Sorcerer)
 Prismatic Spray [Evocation] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Reverse Gravity [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Druid, Sorcerer, Wizard)



Level 8 Spells:

Earthquake [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Cleric, Druid, Sorcerer)
 Incendiary Cloud [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Wizard)



Level 9 Spells:

Meteor Swarm [Evocation] (V,S) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Prismatic Wall [Abjuration] (V,S) (Wizard)
 Storm of Vengeance [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid)



---------------------------------------------------
Spells that require an Intelligence save:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Level 2 Spells:

Phantasmal Force [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)



Level 7 Spells:

Symbol [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Wizard)



Level 8 Spells:

Feeblemind [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (Bard, Druid, Warlock, Wizard)



---------------------------------------------------
Spells that require a Strength save:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Level 1 Spells:

Ensnaring Strike [Conjuration] (V; Concentration) (Ranger)
 Entangle [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid)
 Thunderous Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)



Level 2 Spells:

Gust of Wind [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Druid, Sorcerer, Wizard)



Level 3 Spells:

Wind Wall [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Druid, Ranger)



Level 4 Spells:

Control Water [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Cleric, Druid, Wizard)



Level 6 Spells:

Guards and Wards [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Wizard)



Level 8 Spells:

Tsunami [Conjuration] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid)



---------------------------------------------------
Spells that require a Wisdom save:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Vicious Mockery [Enchantment] (V) (Bard)



Level 1 Spells:

Animal Friendship [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (Bard, Druid, Ranger)
 Charm Person [Enchantment] (V,S) (Bard, Druid, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
 Command [Enchantment] (V) (Cleric, Paladin)
 Compelled Duel [Enchantment] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)
 Dissonant Whispers [Enchantment] (V) (Bard)
 Sanctuary [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (Cleric)
 Tasha's Hideous Laughter [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Bard, Wizard)
 Wrathful Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)



Level 2 Spells:

Crown of Madness [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
 Detect Thoughts [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Enthrall [Enchantment] (V,S) (Bard, Warlock)
 Hold Person [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
 Suggestion [Enchantment] (V,M; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)



Level 3 Spells:

Bestow Curse [Necromancy] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Cleric, Wizard)
 Fear [Illusion] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
 Hypnotic Pattern [Illusion] (S,M; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
 Slow [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Spirit Guardians [Conjuration] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Cleric)



Level 4 Spells:

Compulsion [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard)
 Confusion [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Bard, Druid, Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Dominate Beast [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (Druid, Sorcerer)
 Phantasmal Killer [Illusion] (V,S; Concentration) (Wizard)
 Polymorph [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Bard, Druid, Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Staggering Smite [Evocation] (V; Concentration) (Paladin)



Level 5 Spells:

Dominate Person [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard)
 Dream [Illusion] (V,S,M) (Bard, Warlock, Wizard)
 Geas [Enchantment] (V) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Paladin, Wizard)
 Hold Monster [Enchantment] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
 Modify Memory [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Wizard)
 Scrying [Divination] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Druid, Warlock, Wizard)



Level 6 Spells:

Eyebite [Necromancy] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)
 Guards and Wards [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Wizard)
 Mass Suggestion [Enchantment] (V,M) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)



Level 7 Spells:

Symbol [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Bard, Cleric, Wizard)



Level 8 Spells:

Antipathy/Sympathy [Enchantment] (V,S,M) (Druid, Wizard)
 Dominate Monster [Enchantment] (V,S; Concentration) (Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard)



Level 9 Spells:

Imprisonment [Abjuration] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (Warlock, Wizard)
 True Polymorph [Transmutation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (Bard, Warlock, Wizard)
 Weird [Illusion] (V,S; Concentration) (Wizard)
[/sblock]

*SPELLS THAT INVOLVE A MELEE SPELL ATTACK*
[sblock=spells involving a melee spell attack]
---------------------------------------------------
Cleric Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Level 1 Spells:

Inflict Wounds [Necromancy] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Spiritual Weapon [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 bonus action)



Level 5 Spells:

Contagion [Necromancy] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Dispel Evil and Good [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Druid Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Shillelagh [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 bonus action)
 Thorn Whip [Transmutation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Flame Blade [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 bonus action)



Level 5 Spells:

Contagion [Necromancy] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Paladin Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Level 5 Spells:

Dispel Evil and Good [Abjuration] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Sorcerer Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Shocking Grasp [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Warlock Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Level 3 Spells:

Vampiric Touch [Necromancy] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Wizard Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Shocking Grasp [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 3 Spells:

Vampiric Touch [Necromancy] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 5 Spells:

Bigby's Hand [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 7 Spells:

Mordenkainen's Sword [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration, Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
[/sblock]

*SPELLS THAT INVOLVE A RANGED SPELL ATTACK*
[sblock=spells involving a ranged spell attack]
---------------------------------------------------
Cleric Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Level 1 Spells:

Guiding Bolt [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Druid Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Produce Flame [Conjuration] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Sorcerer Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Chill Touch [Necromancy] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Fire Bolt [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Ray of Frost [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 1 Spells:

Chromatic Orb [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Ray of Sickness [Necromancy] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Witch Bolt [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Scorching Ray [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Warlock Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Chill Touch [Necromancy] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Eldritch Blast [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 1 Spells:

Witch Bolt [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Ray of Enfeeblement [Necromancy] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



---------------------------------------------------
Wizard Class:
 ---------------------------------------------------



Cantrips:

Chill Touch [Necromancy] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Fire Bolt [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Ray of Frost [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 1 Spells:

Chromatic Orb [Evocation] (V,S,M; Expensive Components) (casting time: 1 action)
 Ray of Sickness [Necromancy] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)
 Witch Bolt [Evocation] (V,S,M; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)



Level 2 Spells:

Melf's Acid Arrow [Evocation] (V,S,M) (casting time: 1 action)
 Ray of Enfeeblement [Necromancy] (V,S; Concentration) (casting time: 1 action)
 Scorching Ray [Evocation] (V,S) (casting time: 1 action)[/sblock]


----------



## Leugren (Sep 17, 2015)

_Reserved._


----------



## Morrus (Sep 17, 2015)

@_*pukunui*_ and @_*Leugren*_, I figured out how to change post owners.  It's actually very easy.  Doing that right now, so these should show up as Leugren's by the time you read this.


----------



## pukunui (Sep 17, 2015)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]: Thanks for that!


----------



## Leugren (Sep 18, 2015)

And thanks to you, @_*pukunui*_ for going to the trouble of copying this thread over from the WOTC forums.


----------



## pukunui (Sep 18, 2015)

Leugren said:


> And thanks to you, @_*pukunui*_ for going to the trouble of copying this thread over from the WOTC forums.



No worries. I hope you don't mind that I modified it a little bit. I left out the lists that WotC has since published themselves, such as the list of all rituals, and I rearranged them a bit to try and make things a little more thematic. I didn't finish reformatting them, though, as you can probably see.

I was considering adding the spells from the _Elemental Evil Player's Companion_ as well.


----------

